# Having My First Endoscopy



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I am going for an Endoscopy this coming Monday, as it is a cancellation appointment (only made today), I have no "bumf" at all on what to expect. I know I am not to eat or drink for 6 hours before, but that is about as much as I know.

A couple of people have now told me to "take the sedation option", which I think I will go for because I am the world worst patient.

Any info very much appreciated.

CHEERS


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

hi
i had it done a while back, my advice is get put to sleep.customer of mine at the time"a doctor"warned me not to get the stay awake option. but macho man that i was listened to a pretty nurse who told me it would be a piece of cake. sure was,the cake would have been hard as a brick getting pushed down my throat with a drain rod. take the ether mate.other than that you will be fine.
cheers 
jim m :roll: :wink:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I presume you mean the down the mouth type rather than the up the bum variety. I have had both. The up the bum was no problem whatsoever, hardly felt a thing. There was no way I could have done the throat job without a general. If you are in the least bit concerned about it, go for a general.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Having had one recently decided to take the stay awake option,have previously had the "put to sleep option !!"waking up covered in bruises and feeling very guilty.
I am 16stone and must have put up a good fight  
I would definitely take the put to sleep option.
I have had many tests but think the feeling of that tube going down and coming up is one of the worst experiences I have ever had!!
Hope this helps and particularly any tests are negative and you are soon fine again,all the best.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the info, though I was under the impression I couldn't be put to sleep? I believed the options to be throat spray or sedation via an injection in the back of the hand, do I have this wrong?

CHEERS


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I had mine last october,drank a couple pint of sick vanilla favoured stuff.if your not a drinker you will struggle to get in down.thank god i like a drink   .
The endoscopy it self was not a problem for me.I was in a room with 4 attractive nurses ,all looking at my bum as i watched myself on tv.
I was given a sedative ,but i was awake all through .
Lucky for me,everything was ok,but will have to have a routine check in december.

When you reach 60 ,everyone has the oportunity to do the simple test of poo on a stick .
Do it ,mine came back adnormal,but having the endoscopy proved to be ok.

All the best 

Les


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Just to clarify, this is the Camera down the throat one I am having.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, you can definitely have a general, but you might have to insist on one. Just tell them that you have bitten several fingers off your dentist and you should be OK. :lol: 

Anyway, good luck and hope all goes well.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sedation. They use a drug based on the date rape drug so you may also get lucky 8)


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the info, though I was under the impression I couldn't be put to sleep? I believed the options to be throat spray or sedation via an injection in the back of the hand, do I have this wrong?
> 
> ...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Not a colonoscopy. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

PMSL @ Pusser - Suzy used something similar years ago to "net me", seem to recall it was called Tequila 8O


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just make sure it dont come out the other end then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

All the very best

Les


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

*Having my First Endoscopy*

Ian,
I can scan the "bumph" to you as I had an Endoscopy 2 wks ago.
Pm me with your E-mail address if you want it.
Jackeen


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ian. For what it's worth, my twopenneth...

I had an endoscopy a few years ago after suffering great pain in the style of heart burn but far worse. One of the regulars at our local was a nurse and she made it clear that I should have a general anaesthetic for the procedure. Because a tube is being passed down the throat, the risk of 'gagging' and the discomfort are very real.

I don't recall any huge issue regarding pain after the endoscopy.  

My medical history is such that, if a general is available, I'll go for it. Yep, another big coward!! :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Endo*

Hi

I insisted on general anaesthetic and this was refused due to cost. The difference in cost quoted by a private hospital between an endoscopy under sedation and the same proceedure under G A was minimal and so I challenged the NHS. I got my request.

You can read more about the proceedure here.

MHF thread about endoscopy - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-63383.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=picolax&start=30

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ian I had two last year. No problems at all except that they found an ulcer in my osofogus yes I know the spelling is rubish but I can`t say it either.

No need for going to sleep.

i am sure that they were using drain rods :lol: 

Ask for the narrow angle lens.

Dave p


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> I had mine last october,drank a couple pint of sick vanilla favoured stuff.if your not a drinker you will struggle to get in down.thank god i like a drink   .
> The endoscopy it self was not a problem for me.I was in a room with 4 attractive nurses ,all looking at my bum as i watched myself on tv.
> I was given a sedative ,but i was awake all through .
> Lucky for me,everything was ok,but will have to have a routine check in december.
> ...


thats not an endoscopy thats a colonoscopy.

I have had both, if your having an endoscopy I have had it twice, have the sedation dont listen to the pretty nurse , first time I had sedation ,no problem , second time I listened to the pretty nurse , it turned out to be the most horrific experience of my life , how would you like to be awake while it seemed like someone was pushing a huge drain rod down your throat,and you are gagging to get a breath , its a no brainer get the sedation


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

I have to have both ends done every couple of years. In the past I have always been given the knock out drugs (valium based ?I don't think I was raped ?) without asking for them. This year, I was again plumbed in for drugs, but they kept me awake for the duration. Not very pleasant swallowing the bendy camera and given the choice would opt for being knocked out.....that said, you may not be offered the chice as it is no doubt cheaper to keep you awake and they can chuck you out in minutes- no hanging around in recovery rooms!! 

Either way, worth getting it done and I hope the results are all positive!

Good luck.

John


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Having my First Endoscopy*



jackeen said:


> Ian,
> I can scan the "bumph" to you as I had an Endoscopy 2 wks ago.
> Pm me with your E-mail address if you want it.
> Jackeen


Hi,

MANY THANKS for the offer to Scan, but just spoke to my Mum and she has the "bumph" at home, so I am going to call in tommorrow for it.

THANKS to ALL for the input and advice, much appreciated.

(Dave, knowing my luck i'll end up with this beastie below -


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I have "Barrett's Esophagus" which entails having the camera down every year, so far for the last fifteen years always with the throat spray.

I find it is no bother and is not that uncomfortable, even if you have sedation you are still awake during the procedure and still have the throat spray.

This time a couple of weeks back I had the consultant who does it and two new guys who had never had a go before and I was their crash test dummy, they were messing about for a good half hour where it only takes ten minutes normally, all the time they are pumping air into you to keep everything clear, so I was belching like a good un, and my stomach was filling up and bloating me.

I was farting all the way home.. :lol: :lol: :lol: ..


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry guys ,got my scopies mixed up,too much red wine.

:? :? :? 

Les


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I had one July, down the throat and into the lung to carry out a Bi-Op as well.
They spray the throat and put a drug in and just as they put the camera down my throat I went off to sleep and woke up as they just pulling it out.
I was coughing as I didnt have any air to breath but that was it I was able to get up and then come home.
I was travelling home from London on the Fast Train and felt so tired and felt weird by the time I got to Whistable Station. 
But its all forgotten now so good luck and hope you have a good result.
Best wishes xxx


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Had one 2 weeks ago, while not being the nicest thing to be done to me recently I decided to stay awake as it would mean I could not drive for 24hrs if I had been put under so thats one thing to think about if you need to go anywhere, my advice if staying awake would be to just relax and try to be somewhere else in your head while its being done.
chris

Edit:- I've had a tickly cough ever since!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Had it done having decided on the anaethetic option. However, when I got there everyone else was having it done without so macho me decided to follow suit.

Basically you have to swallow the tube and after a bit of gagging managed it but it brings tears to your eyes.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

At least get sedated. If they want you awake, it is to 'watch' and record as you are 'swallowing' the camera. I know it's easier said than done, but relax as much as you can. You will know about it though, once the sedation has warn off


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I think the OP should relax. I'm the world's worst when it comes to hospitals, hate them after having tonsils out at age 3. Five years ago I had to have the camera down the throat and was scared witless. When I got to speak to the guy who was going to do it, he said the vast majority of people don't even need sedation, and he could tell the ones that did as soon as he talked to them. I took his advice and just had the throat spray (which is essential). It was as easy as he said. There was some brief discomfort as he told me to swallow but after that you were scarcely aware of it inside you.

It helped that as I was waiting a stream of people, young and old, men and women, passed and all were saying it wasn't anything to worry about.

Hope this helps,

Phil


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I had an endoscopy two or three years ago. As I'm the only driver in our house I went for the throat spray only option. It was a doddle - the only bad bit I remember was coughing in the doctor's face as he sprayed my throat.  

No after-effects - I felt absolutely fine and had the advantage of being able to drive home, pick up the kids from school, ferry them around to various activities.......maybe I should have gone for sedation! :roll: :lol: 

Viv


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I've had a third type of inspection done and that was of my nasal passages and cavities.
The endoscope they use for that is the one you'd chose for all inspections as it's the diameter of a straw.
Now I've had all three types I find I can relax and not worry about them and see them as no more of a problem than a simple injection.
Like most medical procedures, that you're not familiar with, your imagination tells you that they far more of problem than the reality.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Just make sure you see them wash it first!! :wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've only had one endoscopy but I opted for no sedation and didn't have any problems except for the rather odd feeling in the stomach as they twist it around. Swallowing the camera was surprisingly simple after the anaesthetic spray on the throat. No after effects except for the "wind" which has to be experienced to be believed.  

The standard sedation is just a valium jab and doesn't put you to sleep, just relaxes your muscles, problem is it takes several hours to wear off. Not worth making a fuss for a full anaesthetic (and the resultant after effects) in my opinion, the whole process is much less of an ordeal than going to the dentist for a filling.

Having said all that, I suspect it depends to a great extent on the expertise of the operator. I have to suffer a regular cystoscopy and believe me, that's a whole different ball game.  I now refuse to be examined by one of the doctors, he's completely useless at it whereas with other doctors it's relatively painless.

Just don't worry about it, it'll be mildly uncomfortable and all over with in a few minutes.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Had the throat one done about 18 months ago and had the throat spray which tastes of bananas. It does feel very alien and I didn't like it at all but, I think the trick is is to stay calm and try and relax as much as you can. Good luck.

Steve


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

Like rayrecrok I have a Barratts ulcer and have had a gastroscopy every year, sometimes several a year, for some 15 years. I always have the throat spray and appreciate being able to drive after. I just go home and sleep for a couple of hours to get over it, same as I do for the dentist. I do agree about the wind if they "inflate" the stomach. Taking any biopsies can be the worst bit, that may create a few tears but what the hell, they do have tissues.

However, you should go for what you feel comfortable with.

I hope all you results prove Ok. Isn't it great that we have the NHS to give us this support.

p-c


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Firstly, thanks for all the replies.

I had my Endoscopy this morning and decided to go for it without the sedative (I'm not a lover of needles), and whilst far from being the most pleasant of things, there was no pain (just discomfort and borking  )

Anyway, the very nice chap on the camera said he couldn't see anything untoward, so I am happy about that (other than I still have the same problem as before but we don't know what it is).

Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for all the replies.
> 
> ...


SOunds like they chose the right end for the scopy. Congratulations for the excellent result. I must confess when I had one done I was a bit worried that they would go too far down and a light would shine out my arse. I have the same paranoia of my tooth roots being attached to my testicles.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Ian ,i`m pleased for you.    

Les


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Pusser said:


> I must confess when I had one done I was a bit worried that they would go too far down and a light would shine out my arse. I have the same paranoia of my tooth roots being attached to my testicles.


lol, Pusser, you are deffo not right, but I don't think there is anyone you can see about it. :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for all the replies.
> 
> ...


Well it may mean a scopy from th eother end with a wider lens.

Ouch.

best of luck

dave p


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Always have yours done before they do the colonoscopy HA HA

Had several done at both ends all under general, never felt a thing.
Bill


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Well it may mean a scopy from th eother end with a wider lens.
> Ouch.
> best of luck
> 
> dave p


Hi Dave,

I bloody hope not. I think E.N.T will be the next most likely stop, I don't know if that involves a camera going up through my nose, if so I hope it's a darn site smaller than the Endoscopy one.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for all the replies.
> 
> ...


good result


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Glad all went well for you. Next thing mountaineering!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

grouch said:


> Glad all went well for you. Next thing mountaineering!!!!!!!!


Thanks

lol, not bleedin likely.


----------

